# Sardines



## Steff (Mar 18, 2017)

Would they be a good idea to add into my salad maybe??.  I've tried mackerel tuna and pomegranate seeds so far 
 .


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 18, 2017)

Steff said:


> Would they be a good idea to add into my salad maybe??.  I've tried mackerel tuna and pomegranate seeds so far
> .


Most definitely oily fish is good for you.


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Most definitely oily fish is good for you.


Excellent. Guessing pilchards would be just as good . I'm trying to stay away from red meat so found using turkey was also ok.


----------



## Copepod (Mar 18, 2017)

If you like them, of course. As Pumper Sue has said, oily fish as good for you


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 18, 2017)

Steff said:


> Excellent. Guessing pilchards would be just as good . I'm trying to stay away from red meat so found using turkey was also ok.


What's wrong with red meat?


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2017)

Pumper_Sue said:


> What's wrong with red meat?


OH nothing I like it as much as the next person.  Just I felt I was eating alot of it both at lunch and tea time.


----------



## Dave W (Mar 18, 2017)

Sardines are zero carbs apart from ones in tomato sauce and even those are very low carb.


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2017)

Dave W said:


> Sardines are zero carbs apart from ones in tomato sauce and even those are very low carb.
> View attachment 3075


Thanks for that chart dave. Been and popped to local sainsburys and got myself a tin for tomorrow's salad


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2017)

I find sardines on toast a very tasty lunch - I'm glad they are so beneficial as well!


----------



## grovesy (Mar 19, 2017)

I forget about them


----------



## chili (Mar 19, 2017)

i like the tinned mackerel in tomato sauce


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 19, 2017)

Why does nutritional information list "cholesterol", when it's as irrelevant as sugars (or worse, added sugars)? it's total carbs that matter, and whether added or not doesn't matter; the only thing which affects the body is that they are there, not how they got there. Body cholesterol comes from carbs, not from diet cholesterol.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 19, 2017)

I like sardines with a dollop of salad cream


----------



## Northerner (Mar 19, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I like sardines with a dollop of salad cream


Ewwww!!!! 






 Salad cream, yuck! I think it's because I associate it with the kind of salads I had as a kid, with other things in it that I also acquired a lifelong dislike for - radishes, celery, beetroot and  tiny slugs in the lettuce!


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 19, 2017)

Hmmm I've never tried sardines might have to give them a go, I love mackerel but unfortunately so does the cat  x


----------



## Steff (Mar 19, 2017)

LOL Alan I feel the same way I hate salad cream to. 
Anyways had a lovely lunch of sardine salad went down a treat.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 19, 2017)

@Steff that like was for you enjoying your lunch  not for the brigade of salad cream haters COME ON SALAD CREAM  x


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 19, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Salad cream, yuck!


Salad cream is just a non-thixotropic substitute for mayonnaise, so why not just have real mayonnaise and be done with it? Or better still, balsamic dressing, especially on a fish-based salad (in the Recipes section, I linked some time ago to Jamie Oliver's recipe for that, which is easy to make and both cheaper and better quality than any commercial dressing; Tesco's so-called "Finest" balsamic dressing is mostly rapeseed oil, so I hate to think what their "CrapValue" one is like).


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 19, 2017)

Trouble is I really like the taste of salad cream with my sardines lol! I like mayo but love sardines with salad cream, one of my taste quirks


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Mar 19, 2017)

sardines on toast, glass of white wine or five sitting on the sea front by Juan Les Pins


----------



## Dave W (Mar 19, 2017)

robert@fm said:


> Why does nutritional information list "cholesterol", when it's as irrelevant as sugars (or worse, added sugars)? it's total carbs that matter, and whether added or not doesn't matter; the only thing which affects the body is that they are there, not how they got there. Body cholesterol comes from carbs, not from diet cholesterol.



The reason it's (cholesterol) listed is that it's included on the _Composition of Foods Integrated Dataset_ along with several other nutritional data. The_ CoFID_ is the dataset that is used by food producers and packagers for the data on the backs of food packaging. I could have cut it (cholesterol) out  (as I did with very much other data) from my post, but didn't, as I thought that it might have been of interest. But I do accept that "cholesterol" may not be of interest or value to some.
The listing, if it causes offence, is due to my editing and not due to _CoFID_ whose research and publications are far from irrelevant in the field of dietary data and are as good as one will find.
My advice would be to just ignore any data that isn't completely relevant to your interest. The view I posted was just part of the one I set up for my interest and to change it would take more time than I care to spare.
You can easily download the CoFID data into Excel and then import into a searchable database that you can tailor to your own requirements.


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm I've never tried sardines might have to give them a go, I love mackerel but unfortunately so does the cat  x


Gotta admit stared serving mackerel pate and toast at my ex work place and I used to love sneaking a bit here and there.  But mackerel is for sure my new fave


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2017)

Mackerel in tin for today's lunch.  Having a red pepper salad to boot


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2017)

Steff said:


> Mackerel in tin for today's lunch.  Having a red pepper salad to boot


I'm going to have to stop being so tight-fisted and try the tinned mackerel - I have always bought sardines as they are about half the price


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I'm going to have to stop being so tight-fisted and try the tinned mackerel - I have always bought sardines as they are about half the price


Alan you are spot on I picked up the tin it was a quid sardines next to it were 50p. But I can tell you its worth the 50p hike cause this was sublime x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 20, 2017)

Steff said:


> Alan you are spot on I picked up the tin it was a quid sardines next to it were 50p. But I can tell you its worth the 50p hike cause this was sublime x


I will give them a go!


----------



## RobK (Mar 20, 2017)

Is it best to have these tinned fish in Tomoato sauce, Brine (I'm worried about the salt) or Sunflower Oil? I always have my Tuna in Spring water but just wondered what others have.


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2017)

RobK said:


> Is it best to have these tinned fish in Tomoato sauce, Brine (I'm worried about the salt) or Sunflower Oil? I always have my Tuna in Spring water but just
> wondered what others have.


I have my tuna in brine but can't abide tomato sauces so that's out for me. I've had the sardines and mackerel both in oil
Far as I know they ram it down your throat to eat oily fish so it's ok for me?


----------



## MikeTurin (Mar 21, 2017)

RobK said:


> Is it best to have these tinned fish in Tomoato sauce, Brine (I'm worried about the salt) or Sunflower Oil? I always have my Tuna in Spring water but just wondered what others have.


For the taste are better with olive oil.
Best is use the fresh ones grilled with lemon and garlic.

IF you're low on carbs and like a dish of wholewheat pasta try Pasta con le sarde
http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/pasta-con-le-sarde


----------



## Steff (Mar 21, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I will give them a go!


@Northerner got some this morning from Morrisons for 75p a whopping 25p cheaper then Sainsburys


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2017)

Steff said:


> @Northerner got some this morning from Morrisons for 75p a whopping 25p cheaper then Sainsburys


Sadly, no Morrisons anywhere near me  A shame because I really like their stores - when my Dad came over from Holland we always shopped in the Morrisons in Skipton.


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 21, 2017)

I have never tried sardines ... Think I might get some and give it go x


----------



## Steff (Mar 21, 2017)

Northerner said:


> Sadly, no Morrisons anywhere near me  A shame because I really like their stores - when my Dad came over from Holland we always shopped in the Morrisons in Skipton.


See  me in May yeah may have some for you LMAO.


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Just tried them and while they don't look very appetising they were quite tasty ... Result x


----------



## Steff (Mar 21, 2017)

Manda1 said:


> Just tried them and while they don't look very appetising they were quite tasty ... Result x


Excellent,maybe try the mackeral which is what I've  had last 2 days, there just scrummy with beetroot and cucumber salad.


----------



## ianbilly (Mar 21, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I find sardines on toast a very tasty lunch - I'm glad they are so beneficial as well!


Me too i love them on toast


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 21, 2017)

Steff said:


> Gotta admit stared serving mackerel pate and toast at my ex work place and I used to love sneaking a bit here and there.  But mackerel is for sure my new fave


I genially eat tins of the stuff, very good for you, NO carbs & oils your joints .


----------



## the blue wildebeest (Mar 21, 2017)

May I recommend Lidl for the Nixe brand of herring fillets in dill and herb sauce, etc. 200g, and so "two portions"?


----------



## Ginger (Mar 21, 2017)

MikeTurin said:


> IF you're low on carbs and like a dish of wholewheat pasta try Pasta con le sarde
> http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/pasta-con-le-sarde



That recipe looks good, cant eat regular pasta unfortunately but can have a little low carb pasta.

We do a similar pasta sauce using tinned pilchards in tomato sauce, really cheap but tasty.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 22, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I find sardines on toast a very tasty lunch - I'm glad they are so beneficial as well!


So do I


----------

